# Call issues



## John Herron (Mar 31, 2020)

This call was made into a glass over glass call. Soundboard was two glass thicknesses from the bottom of the calling surface. Call has no rollover and squeals a little. Reckon that’s pedestal issues or soundboard height issues? Pedestal is 1 1/4” in diameter. No rasp either. May have used too much glue on the soundboard also:(. I use E6000. I think I have slate and ceramic aced but glass and crystal are kicking my a%#!


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## B Rogers (Apr 1, 2020)

If the glue oozed out to the point of touching the soundboard, that’ll kill the sound. What was the gap between the soundboard and wall of the call? What is the pedestal height?


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m just guessing but is the playing surface properly conditioned? In my opinion, glass and crystal are the hardest to get conditioned. Was the glass bead blasted or plain?


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> If the glue oozed out to the point of touching the soundboard, that’ll kill the sound. What was the gap between the soundboard and wall of the call? What is the pedestal height?


About 1/8” around the soundboard. No glue touched it besides what was holding down the pedestal which squeezed out a lot making me think I used too much. Pedestal height was adjusted using two soundboards thick.


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I’m just guessing but is the playing surface properly conditioned? In my opinion, glass and crystal are the hardest to get conditioned. Was the glass bead blasted or plain?


It sure is tough to condition. I do mine with a stone and 240 paper after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I prefer to start with bead blasted glass unless I have something on the soundboard that I want seen. It just makes it easier for me. I don’t know your experience with calls so if I ask something stupid please forgive me. Lol. Have you run many glass/ crystals calls? Have you tried other strikers on your call?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I prefer to start with bead blasted glass unless I have something on the soundboard that I want seen. It just makes it easier for me. I don’t know your experience with calls so if I ask something stupid please forgive me. Lol. Have you run many glass/ crystals calls? Have you tried other strikers on your call?


I’ve ran a bunch over 20 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I personally use one pain of glass thickness between the bottom of the playing surface and the top of the soundboard. .090 to .100 gap.


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I personally use one pain of glass thickness between the bottom of the playing surface and the top of the soundboard. .090 to .100 gap.


That’s what mine is. I just use two pieces to gauge it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

Has your Alabama season started yet?


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes sir. Started March 21st


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

John Herron said:


> Yes sir. Started March 21st


Same starting date as my area in Florida.


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

The dang rain won’t quit tho to have a good day. Just been crazy with that and of course this stupid corona crap


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I hear you. I’ve been out a few times and although I’m completely alone and away from everyone, the virus is never far from my mind.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

Hopefully another experienced call maker will chime in and recognize something that will help you out. What is the overall thickness of your pot?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

Take a picture of your completed call showing the conditioned playing surface. It sounds like your numbers are good. Sometimes it’s hard to marry the right striker with a particular pot style. Just guessing


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 1, 2020)

John, just a few ideas that came to mind not necessarily recommendations. I use plumbers goop to attach my soundboards, just a dab. I also
attach my scratch plate with tabs so to speak and not all the way around the circumference. It sounds like your spacing is good. I use .080"
spacing. I agree with Ray and start with a bead blasted glass. You're correct in trying different strikers as well. These can be a huge difference in
tone. Have you tried a carbon striker as well ? Good luck and let us know how you turn out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I attach mine with plumbers goop as well but I don’t use the “tab” method...interesting. I’ll have to try that and see if it changes anything.


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m curious about the tab idea myself. Sorry fellas. Been inside the day job all day


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

I use E6000 and 1/16 bead all around the pedestal to glue it down and glue completely around the circumference for the striking surface. How deep is your call? I have had wood that was just "desd". Took the call apart and saved the surfaces and put in another call (last resort). Try to condition the glass more. Try every striker you can get your hands on too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I use E6000 and 1/16 bead all around the pedestal to glue it down and glue completely around the circumference for the striking surface. How deep is your call? I have had wood that was just "desd". Took the call apart and saved the surfaces and put in another call (last resort). Try to condition the glass more. Try every striker you can get your hands on too.


Mine are 3/4” to a little more on thickness with a 1/4” bottom. 3.88 total diameter plus or minus of course


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

Like Ray and Randy said, it sounds like numbers are good. Sometimes it just doesn't work IMO. But I would try a BUNCH of different strikers. If that doesn't work, I don't know. 3 1/2" pot too ain't it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

John Herron said:


> Mine are 3/4” to a little more on thickness with a 1/4” bottom. 3.88 total diameter plus or minus of course


Those numbers look very similar to my numbers and the picture you posted is very close to what I make...except I put a 3/8 in hole in the center. As Eric said, some calls just sound dead although maple has always been a good wood for me.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m not a betting man but I’m leaning towards striker selection/ surface conditioning. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

I agree. I think you will find a striker that will work. It may not be the best, but you'll find one that will work. I was talking to a deputy today about turkey hunting and how we've both heard "crap" calling and wondered who was that bad. Come to find out, it was a real hen! So even if it doesn't sound great, it can still work in the woods.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

That’s funny Eric. I remember listening to what I swear was a guy walking a road with a cheap out of tune box call . Turned out to be a hen . I was totally fooled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Like Ray and Randy said, it sounds like numbers are good. Sometimes it just doesn't work IMO. But I would try a BUNCH of different strikers. If that doesn't work, I don't know. 3 1/2" pot too ain't it?


It is 3 1/2. I’ll play with some of that walnut when it gets here tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 1, 2020)

Had a hen come kee kee’ing up on me Saturday. I could’ve sworn it was somebody just learning to call after an off note or two. Then it got better sounding again. Then I thought, not many people can kee kee that well. Sure enough, here she came. She was just lonesome. She looked us over really close, up to within 8 yards. She was having trouble matching the calling with the decoy. I’m ready for all these gobblers to bust up and start working better. Got on 4 gobblers with two hens out in a pasture the next day. Gobbling their heads off. Their girlfriends didn’t like our sweet talking and carried them the other way. Jerks! :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 1, 2020)

John Herron said:


> It is 3 1/2. I’ll play with some of that walnut when it gets here tomorrow!


Just an FYI as well, I don’t think I’ve ever made a bad sounding call from Cocobolo on a 3” call. I’ve had one a bit flat that I made for a trade with @The100road , sorry Stan I tried buddy. But at least it looked nice. So I’d advise getting a few Cocobolo blanks to try.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

I made 3 1/2" when I started out and couldn't get them to sound like I wanted so I quit making them. Now that I have more experience, I need to try a few.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ve made 3 as well as 3 1/2 and I prefer the larger. I just get a better rollover and more consistent sounds with the 3 1/2 in striking surface. Anodized aluminum and ceramic are my go to surfaces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I’ve made 3 as well as 3 1/2 and I prefer the larger. I just get a better rollover and more consistent sounds with the 3 1/2 in striking surface. Anodized aluminum and ceramic are my go to surfaces.





Ray D said:


> I’ve made 3 as well as 3 1/2 and I prefer the larger. I just get a better rollover and more consistent sounds with the 3 1/2 in striking surface. Anodized aluminum and ceramic are my go to surfaces.


I’m gonna do another one and do a bigger diameter pedestal and notch the pedestal so sound will travel around thru it. Kinda like this but bigger. It’s just something to play around with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

Let us know how it goes. I've never notched one. Heard it didn't make a difference but I'd like to hear it from the person that does it not hearsay.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John Herron (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Let us know how it goes. I've never notched one. Heard it didn't make a difference but I'd like to hear it from the person that does it not hearsay.


It has to make a difference in a call that doesn’t have a center hole which I make both. Gonna give it a try and see. Worst thing is I’ll waste a piece of wood and surface material I reckon


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

If you decide cut it apart, cut below the soundboard. Run a blade around under the striking surface and then a razor blade to get glue off. Most of the time you can save the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Apr 2, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I prefer to start with bead blasted glass unless I have something on the soundboard that I want seen. It just makes it easier for me. I don’t know your experience with calls so if I ask something stupid please forgive me. Lol. Have you run many glass/ crystals calls? Have you tried other strikers on your call?


On the topic of sounding stupid, it's me wearing the dunce cap. I have no idea what anyone is talking about. Forgive me for my ignorance on this topic, I do have a open mind & love something new. I will set in the class room, listening, But remember, "I am the one wearing the dunce cap". So I can't promise to be quite.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2020)

@Mark. We all start somewhere. Lol. We are discussing different variables that produce the kind of sound we are looking for in a pot style turkey call.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2020)

Mark. said:


> On the topic of sounding stupid, it's me wearing the dunce cap. I have no idea what anyone is talking about. Forgive me for my ignorance on this topic, I do have a open mind & love something new. I will set in the class room, listening, But remember, "I am the one wearing the dunce cap". So I can't promise to be quite.


@Mark. Look at the pot call above in post # 33. The raised section of wood in the middle is called the pedestal. A "soundboard" is centered and glued to it. It usually is round and doesn't touch the side walls of the pot. It reverberates when the striker surfaced is played. A "striking surface" sits in the depression you see along the top rim. It is glued in. All of the related measurements between all these components can change the sound, pitch, tone, etc of the pot call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Good info Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

